# new babies!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

When I got home today I found my Gambusia Affinis had about 35 fry in her container.
I did not think she had thinned enough but I guess she must have !
Anyway I managed to catch the 35. I found another 6-7 later in the community tank, one in her mouth with the tail sticking out and she later delivered 4-5 more in her container. I left her those for dinner.
Don't know what I am going to do with them all. They are about twice the size of guppy fry!!
I gave her some white worms which i aquired today, but she did not know what to do with them. She had a good feast on flake food.
I had a laugh at my female betta trying to catch the fry in the main tank.she would go head down in the plants and hold very still until the fry came near her, then she pounced at it. Most of my bettas chase fry-- not her.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well those babies are hungry critters. I tried them with white worms and they sure knew what to do with them! Mom still is having nothing to do with worms.- likes hamburger!
the fry have doubled in size in 3 days! Am in doo- doo here with them all!


----------

